# Do You Experiment With Preparing Meals?



## Lon (Jan 6, 2017)

Experimenting with Meals		 Living alone an preparing my own meals I have every opportunity to experiment with how and what I eat. I like meals that not only taste good but looks good and is healthy, even pretty.
 Tonight I assembled and consumed a delicious meal with the recipe remaining a secret until my cook book is published​


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, OK. Keep us updated!


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

I always have


----------



## Lon (Jan 6, 2017)

I like to make sure I eat enough veggies with my meals and have found a new way for me to prepare them and I am quite pleased with the way they turn out and taste. I will cut a variety of fresh veggies (enough for one) into quarter inch pieces and swath in Virgin Olive Oil ( no promiscuous olives). Put them into a Microwaveable dish & sprinkle lightly with my favorite curry powder. Into the Microwave for four minutes and voila! you wind up with tender, moist and flavorable veggies that can be served along with any meat, chicken or fish dish.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 6, 2017)

I like to roast my veggies. Haven't met a veg yet that didn't taste great roasted. It brings out the sugar content, they become nicely caramelized.


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

Sometimes it's all in the preparation when it comes to veggies. There aren't many that I don't care for but asparagus was never a favorite. Then a neighbor brought me a plate of different veggies she grilled, the asparagus was great, I couldn't believe how different it tasted!


----------



## dog lover (Jan 6, 2017)

Carla said:


> Sometimes it's all in the preparation when it comes to veggies. There aren't many that I don't care for but asparagus was never a favorite. Then a neighbor brought me a plate of different veggies she grilled, the asparagus was great, I couldn't believe how different it tasted!



Yes, exactly, grilling caramelizes them too! You get much the same if you just put some oil on and throw them in a hot oven for a bit.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 6, 2017)

I ditched the microwave for cooking years ago.  Food tastes better cooked elsewhere.  I am a fan of "sheet pan" and bulk cooking.  I love to use the oven to cook a whole pan or two of veggies or meat at one go.  The simpler the better for me.. but I do need to start looking at recipes to get more ideas.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

Great idea above.

I don't use much convenience foods but I do use Shake and Bake. Pork  chop with Shake and Bake, on a sheet pan with sliced potatoes that have been tossed in oil and whatever seasonings you like, a whole apple un peeled and a carrot , onion or whatever  you like ,makes a really simple dinner  for one  and you can go about whatever you need to do and it will look after itself.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 6, 2017)

I also have a convection oven which is awesome for baking.  I can bake a tray of meatballs or meat and they come out nicely browned.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

That is a great little oven and for small things it is easier to reach and saves a lot on power. Good idea


----------



## deesierra (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought an outdoor electric grill from QVC about a year ago and find myself using it more than I expected. I never liked the idea of charcoal Q's (carcinogens) and just never bought a propane grill. The electric grill has expanded my cooking enjoyment. It came with a slotted tray to cook things like veggies and shrimp, and a pizza stone. Haven't tried the pizza stone yet. Curry, ginger, and Hungarian Paprika are my favorite spices to cook with, and add great flavor to veggies as well as chicken and pork. There are many wonderful herbs such as rosemary, thyme, and sage......but fresh cilantro, IMO, is out of this world delicious. Whenever I cook, I try to incorporate it. And of course virgin olive oil is an essential ingredient in almost any savory recipe! Yes, I enjoy being a guinea pig for my own cooking.....and sometimes I have willing victims partake too! LOL


----------



## dog lover (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a gas grill and love it. Quick cooking, quick cleanup. Food tastes great. What's not to love!


----------

